# Consider buying a Saw Stop contractors saw.



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

I’m still new to this hobby, I have a cheap Ryobi saw I bought a couple of years ago when installing hardwood floor and I would like to upgrade to a better quality saw, and to me the safety feature of the Saw Stop is so important that I don’t mind paying the extra $500.

Does anyone have any experience with the Saw Stop contractors saw?.

I have read some reviews online and they all say the quality (besides the safety feature) is at the same level as what you find in other $800-$1000 contractor saws (Grizzly, Jets and others), at least that is how I read the reviews.

By searching this forum for opinions I see that some people is strongly against it, not really sure why (other than the extra cost), but I look at it like the airbag in your car, it is a safety feature you hope you will never use, but in case of an accident your appreciate having that extra feature, even if it meant you had to pay a little extra at the time of purchase.


Jesper


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 15, 2008)

In all honesty, I will never buy one. I feel that the sense of security it develops is a bad thing, that proper respect for the dangers of a spinning blade should not be removed from the woodworking arena. I don't mean to imply that with the sawstop system someone might find their way to putting fingers in the way of the chop saw blade or the like, but I personally will not go there. 
I have heard, though never been near one myself, that there is an over-ride for ripping damp wood, and to me the use of that on a saw that you have in your subconscious will not hurt you is a recipe for disaster. Again, just my visceral knee jerk reaction to all of this.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

hmm interesting, of course I can only speak for myself, but I doubt I will have less respect for the blade just because I know it has a safety feature build in.


----------



## Garmar (Apr 7, 2009)

Deadhead Derek said:


> In all honesty, I will never buy one. I feel that the sense of security it develops is a bad thing, that proper respect for the dangers of a spinning blade should not be removed from the woodworking arena. I don't mean to imply that with the sawstop system someone might find their way to putting fingers in the way of the chop saw blade or the like, but I personally will not go there.
> I have heard, though never been near one myself, that there is an over-ride for ripping damp wood, and to me the use of that on a saw that you have in your subconscious will not hurt you is a recipe for disaster. Again, just my visceral knee jerk reaction to all of this.


The problem inherent with this line of thinking is that sometimes accidents happen. And you can not get your hand away no matter how good your reflexes are. I would rather know that in such an occurrence that the blade won't end my woodworking career. 

Also, a lot of people don't build the respect necessary for woodworking machinery until they've seen what can happen. I've always been extremely careful, and still have all my fingers, but I didn't fully respect what a table saw can do to you until I got the tip of my thumb into one. I got lucky. If the blade hadn't been on a 45 degree angle... Very few people can say that.

I say if you can afford it, buy it. Just bear in mind that if you do ever trip the mechanism it has to be replaced. And last I checked it was five hundred bucks a pop.

Much cheaper than even one drop of blood IMO.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 15, 2008)

As I said, this is just my way of thinking, and as my wife points out almost daily, it isn't always the right way. I agree about the cost of the system versus the cost of the drop of blood. My worst injury in my shop has been from a 1" chisel not a tool with a cord. Yes, accidents can happen no matter how long you have done this, or how careful you are. I just don't feel the system is for me, though I applaud each and every injury avoided with it.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am testing Sawstops new professional cabinet saw right now (their 3rd model, between the industry saw and contractors saw), should have a small review on it in the near future. I can say I like it A LOT. Not because of the stop feature,although it is nice, but there are some nice features on this saw I like. The quality of the saw as far as I can see is unmatched. should be in the $2900 range when they release them. PM me for further details if you wish.


Even though it has the feature I still respect that blade, I just would have loved to put the unit to the test during my last incident.


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*I use it*

I have the saw and to say the saw is top of the line is correct. the saw is over build have had one for 2 years and the safety is very inportant to me, with me being totally blind this is a great thing for my safety. have no intent to try it but just incase. Carl.


----------



## BloomingtonMike (Jan 3, 2008)

Nate, buddy, $2900 not $1900 (sure it was just a mistype). 

I think that, if you can power a 3hp 220V single phase saw (under 20 amp) and can swing teh small difference in $, there is no reason not to go with Nate's suggestion and get the professional cabinet saw version of teh sawstop vs the contractor model.

I own the sawstop industrial 5hp(I guess that is what they are calling it). Have since 10/2006. I can guarentee it has not changed my feelings about a spinning blade and I have probably more respect for the saw now that I have learned more about woodworking and can appreciate the saw more.

The replacement brakes are $69 for the standard brake and $89 for the dado brake plus whatever it costs to replace your blade (some people have reported not even having to replace their blade - not something I would recommend). 

You will love the sawstop if you get one I am betting.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mike is correct, it twas a typo, unfortunately my typing is as poor as my woodworking, stupid #1 next to the #2. Thank you for the correction. the saw non the less was worth every penny......


----------



## Garibaldi (Mar 2, 2009)

REAL MEN don't need no stinkin' wimpy SawStop! :no:

I only wish I had the money for one. It's the best innovation in woodworking in years. How much are your fingers worth to you? 

Sure, there are plenty of tools that can rip your flesh, but I say the fewer the better - especially ones you use frequently.


----------



## BloomingtonMike (Jan 3, 2008)

One AWESOME deal on the test Nate. In fact if Jesper is serious, it might be worth a call to Sawstop to see if that deal is over. $2550 or so and the the 3hp Professional model is dropped off at your house. No tax, no shipping, just a great new cabinet saw. It's not lacking anything shy of the final spiral bound manual and that will be sent out here when it is complete. Having to pay tax and shipping on my sawstop, and driving about 88 miles total to go get my saw (I paid shipping to the woodcraft store - grrr) is the one thing that really irked me in my deal - that alone was $600+. I understand why I did it but still I would want a better deal than that now and it would probably drive me to ordering my saw out of state online now. Heck, the localish?? Woodcraft I bought it from is now closed! An online or larger out of state retailer might even have a better chance of being in business longer. 

Anyway, that test is awesome. Check out sawmillcreek.org for some dedicated threads on the Sawstop PCS test if you want some more info.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, the deal was to hard to pass on, I have had my incident with my Jet cabinet saw and that was enough to not even flinch at the price. The saw thus far is very nice and I plan on doing a review on it in April when SawStop says its alright. Until then I am going to refrain per their request. I didn't really buy it to talk about it though, I bought it for the protection. I do agree though they may still be offering that deal, even if there not, and he has to wait for retail, I guarantee it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. A 3HP 220V is probably more than I will ever need and will also require me to have a 220V circuit installed in the garage. Because of that and that it has to be moveable (in the garage) I will stick to the contractores saw when the time come to upgrade, which I hope to do this summer.

Jesper


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nate1778 said:


> I am testing Sawstops new professional cabinet saw right now (their 3rd model, between the industry saw and contractors saw), should have a small review on it in the near future. I can say I like it A LOT. Not because of the stop feature,although it is nice, but there are some nice features on this saw I like. The quality of the saw as far as I can see is unmatched. should be in the $2900 range when they release them. PM me for further details if you wish.
> 
> 
> Even though it has the feature I still respect that blade, I just would have loved to put the unit to the test during my last incident.


Isn't this the tool you were not supposed to say you were testing? :laughing:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes but its not like it is a Top Secret thing, most have known they were going to come out with this model for a bit. They just don't want to much detail out there yet as they are not ready to handle the production as of yet. I can say I think that this will give the "Unisaws" and "Powermatics" of the saw world a VERY decent run for the money. Quality is perfect IMO and the price is going to be right in line with the two. Very nice safety features as well, other than the brake feature.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nate1778 said:


> Yes but its not like it is a Top Secret thing, most have known they were going to come out with this model for a bit. They just don't want to much detail out there yet as they are not ready to handle the production as of yet. I can say I think that this will give the "Unisaws" and "Powermatics" of the saw world a VERY decent run for the money. Quality is perfect IMO and the price is going to be right in line with the two. Very nice safety features as well, other than the brake feature.


If I had the money I would have went for the saw stop in a sec. They only had the 5 hp model and that was way out of my price range. I was on a tight budget had to start over and get all new tool at one time + build the shop just after getting a new house and all new furniture and stuff. I went with the Shop Fox cabinet saw with 72" rails and it is a nice saw, That Saw Stop was like 2 saws over and it kept calling me. however just like you and everyone else has said it is a solid saw without the added safety for the blade. Its nice that they came out with the other models, to bad it wasn't 3 years earlier.


----------



## BloomingtonMike (Jan 3, 2008)

The industrial saw is sold in 3hp and 5hp single phase and 7.5hp in 3 phase. The price of the 5hp single phase motor is $300 more than than the 3hp single phase motor. (Was $200 more back in 2006 when I got mine) I figured I could not add it latter so I went 5hp.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Saw Stop*

I decided a while ago to upgrade my table saw both for performance and safety.

I did a lot of research on table saws and looked at Powermatic, Delta, Jet, Grizzley, and Saw Stop. I finally narrowed it down to Powermatic and SawStop.

I considered getting the SawStop contractors saw when my wife told me that I would want to upgrade to a cabinet saw in a few years so I bit the bullet and bought the 3hp SawStop Cabinet Saw. 

I am glad I did. It is a great piece of machinery with all of the safety features added in as a bonus. I know this is a small thing, but I use my garage as my shop and so need to move all my tools around on a regular basis. The mobile base on the SawStop cabinet saw is awesome. 

Domer


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

My objection to SawStop is the sleazy way the inventor tried forcing the technology off on other manufacturers / consumers.

I am happy with the fact he got a clue and went into building the saws himself. They seem to be well made, and sure do look nice. 

With any luck, the market will dictate the success of this invention, instead of the courts or legislation...


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Saw Stop*

The owner of Saw Stop did annoy a lot of people with his attempt to make it mandatory on table saws. 

Who knows what his motivation was. Some people say it was just an attempt to make money. Some say he thought it was such a good thing that he thought the government should make it mandatory. Perhaps some of both. I don't know. 

I do think it is better that they are making their own saws and letting the people decide. 

It is my understanding that SawStop is winning the battle in the market place as they are currently the best selling cabinet saw. 

Domer


----------



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

One more vote for the Saw Stop. When I chose it, my only other contender was the Powermatic. Once I decided how many dollars the safety part was worth, I just compared the features of the two, and Saw Stop won. The riving knife, ease of changing blades and the material quality won me over. 

I haven't tested it with my finger, but I regret having tested it with a nail that I didn't know was there. The folks at Forrest replaced two tips, and (I think) did some kind of straightening. In the end it cost me about 2x the cost of a simple sharpening, plus the cost of the Saw Stop cartridge.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Just my two cents -

If they were *so* worried about my fingers, they would bring the price down near the cost of other high quality saws. You're paying for the invention - not the metal. It's a wonderful invention (and good saw) and they should be rewarded for it. But geesh-louise the price is a bit hard to swallow!
My father, and grandfather, both lost fingers to saws, and I understand what is at stake (I've lost a bit too, but to a mower). If you're gonna throw the righteousness card on the table, make it affordable - at least to a higher percent of woodworkers.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

my big thing is the cost of the replacement parts. ive heard of too many of the saws stopping the blade for no apparent reason. i know i couldnt afford to be replacing the parts and blade every time a breeze blew into the shop and set it off. i agree with clarionflyer, if they were so worried about my safety they would make it really affordable for EVERYONE to get one. i think its a GREAT idea but needs some work still IMHO


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Saw Stop*

You are paying for the invention in addition to the cost of production. But it cost a lot to develop new products and if they can't recover those costs and make a profit, people would stop working on new products.

I would assume that over time, the cost of the blade brake will come down and/or someone will invent a new method. 

Think about mobile phones. When they first came out, they were very expensive, big, and didn't work very well. Now they are relatively inexpensive and work a lot better. 

Domer


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*useing saw*

I use the saw dayly and you should look at the rest of the saw. the brake is just something better for me. I have used the saw for over 2 years and had no brake problums


----------

